# How are the crops where you hunt?



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Went around the New Rockford area and some more of 2F1 for some weekend-before scouting and noticed ALOT of crops still in the fields: sunflowers, corn, and even some soybeans. Doesn't help that its been so wet lately. How are the crops doing where you guys are hunting? I'm not too worried about shooting my doe, but its gonna be a little tougher than last year. Oh well, the longer I get to enjoy God's great outdoors, the better :beer: Maybe by next weekend we'll have some nice weather to help out the farmers? What's everyone else think?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

For much of the state, no harvest will continue until the ground freezes.

Only 13 percent of the corn crop and 14 percent of the sunflower crop has been harvested. These numbers will not change much by next weekend.

For our friends out west, nearly 40% of the states range and pasture land is rated at poor or very poor and where the 28% rated as good or better is most likely in the eastern half of the state.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I hunt in 2F2 we have a lot of corn still standing. The main area I hunt has some corn down, but there is still plenty up. We don't have very many sunflower fields in the area I hunt.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

There is way to much corn out in the SE. I am more worried about the farmers than the hunting. Very tough on the local economy. Between last years hail and this years cold, we have missed out on mucho dinero!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

we were out scouting deer last night in our 2G1 unit around the grasslands and there is standing water and corn everywhere. We have gotten to know a great landowner there and he said that they have had 13 inches of rain since sept 1. To make things worse we didn't see a single deer till after dark as only 5-10% of the corn is down. Gonna really have to work this year....


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

DJRooster...I totally agree. Pray the farmers get some help cus these past two years haven't been too good to 'em.

Yeah its gonna be a tough opener, but I'm waitin for all the restless hunters to start walking so they push the deer towards me.

Its all about patience my friends :wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

wet. lots of standing corn with water in the rows. the river is also out of its banks where we hunt.


----------

